# bmw autumn pics



## Guest (Nov 13, 2007)

wanted to get a few autumn pics for a while. so went out to dartmoor, was nice before we left but weather turned a bit bad when we got up there
lighting was a bit dull, but we found a nice wooden section with some grwat colours


----------



## Ultra (Feb 25, 2006)

some nice pics there fella


----------



## Maxtor (Feb 23, 2007)

Nice pics, great car!

Would you mind if I had a tweak of the shot in the trees?


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2007)

thanks

no go for it


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

Mmmm...That is one gorgous car. Great pics :thumb:


----------



## Maxtor (Feb 23, 2007)

mike 318is said:


> thanks
> 
> no go for it


I will have a little go now mate...It may not be spectacular tho... 

I love the shot tho :thumb:


----------



## Maxtor (Feb 23, 2007)

Just a quick tweak.You have a great eye for a photo mate..hope you like it.










Maxtor


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2007)

thanks everyone

thanks max looks good


----------



## n_d_fox (Apr 18, 2007)

6 & 9 are cracking... loving the car against the green and organe/brown of the back ground.


----------



## The Apprentice (Nov 22, 2007)

lol those picture look familiar  how many forums have you put them on mike?

Still looking good though no matter how many times I've seen them


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

Nice pics 

How did you manage to get a just detailed car to the top of Dartmoor - those wheels don't look like they have been driven any where - low loader?


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2007)

thanks everyone



glyn, i washed the car a week before but it is garaged all week and does not get used, but when i got to dartmoor the wheels were a bit dirty. i brought along some qd and did the wheels at the side of the road, people were looking at me funny


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

mike 318is said:


> glyn, i washed the car a week before but it is garaged all week and does not get used, but when i got to dartmoor the wheels were a bit dirty. i brought along some qd and did the wheels at the side of the road, people were looking at me funny


Good man - you are as mad as the rest of us


----------



## d6dph (Mar 6, 2007)

You certainly have the eye for building stunning cars Mike.


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

3rd & 5th are my favourite - nice car and lovely location. Did you have to bring the QD and cloths with you!


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

excellent pics! and a stunning motor!


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2007)

d6dph said:


> You certainly have the eye for building stunning cars Mike.


thanks everyone

i see in your avator that you got what looks like a very nice e30 any more pics ???


----------



## d6dph (Mar 6, 2007)

Yeah a couple here fella http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=50496


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2007)

stunning, my dad got a e30 323i very nice cars, classic shape


----------



## vicky (Dec 20, 2005)

Maxtor said:


> Just a quick tweak.You have a great eye for a photo mate..hope you like it.
> 
> Maxtor


Thats a bit over sharpened. :s


----------



## d6dph (Mar 6, 2007)

mike 318is said:


> stunning, my dad got a e30 323i very nice cars, classic shape


Thanks Mike, Very kind of you to say so.


----------



## SRI CJB (Nov 6, 2007)

They are stunning pics mate --- What camera. They look like they belong in a magazine. Red isn't normally a clour I'd go for but it really suits that car. 

Job well done.


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2007)

thanks

i got a canon 350d with a sigma 50mm macro len 75-300mm can is telephoto len and the standard 18-55mm len

still learning to take better pics


----------

